# Corbin Duplex hub?



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

Picked this hub up and was wondering what the timeline it would be appropriate for. It is a Corbin Duplex model 7, this hub seems to be in excellent condition inside and out. The only thing it might need is the cover for the oil port on the brake side and some fresh grease.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 3, 2011)

*Looks nice!*

The Corbin Duplex hubs I've seen have more of a round brake arm that sort of wrap around. I think those date from the early teens to the twenties. Not sure where yours would come in.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think the ones with the cast brake arm are even earlier like just after the turn of the century.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 3, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I think the ones with the cast brake arm are even earlier like just after the turn of the century.




Could be. I've seen them on arch frame Ivers which I thought were a bit later. I've also seen one on a motobike style frame which I also thought was a little later.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure there has to be a hub expert on this site? I've been looking at allot of old adds to try and date it but nothing is conclusive. I was thinking the Model 7 would be a good clue but other models keep coming up on google like the Model 8.


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 3, 2011)

I've tried that as well. Even common hubs like the New Departures aren't easy to get a firm date on. When did the script font change? What are the cutoff years for A, C and D hubs?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure when the  Model A came out but I think it was late teens to late 20's. Then the Model C seems to have come out around 1927 and the Model D around late 33. The best source I have found besides the Cabe is early Boy Life Magazine. I'm not sure but I wasn't the Corbin Duplex Screw Co. purchased by New Departure?


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think so. The shape of this Corbin hub shares a lot of the same shape as a ND Model A. 

Boys Life huh? I would have never guessed but now that you mention it, that does make sense.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

Try this link, Boys Life starts on Google in 1911.  http://books.google.com/books/about/Boys_Life.html?id=2ThyM-8T1J4C


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 3, 2011)

By chance would anybody happen to have a front hub to go with this thing?


----------



## geosbike (Nov 3, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> By chance would anybody happen to have a front hub to go with this thing?




i think there is 1911 catalog on nostalgic.net that shows a stamped arm


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Nov 4, 2011)

*Corbin Hub*

Here is a page from a 1911 Corbin hub catalog showing this hub I am not shure how earlythey started but I have This hub with a cast brake arm on a 1903 Thomas Auto-Bi


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice, now I need to get a bike to go with the hub.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 7, 2011)

*or sell it...*

If you decide to sell that hub, i may be interested in project bike that i have..


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll let you know, I have no idea of value. This hub is a bit earlier than most of my stuff. I think the oldest bike I have is a late teens Excelsior built Deluxe. But I think this hub would be a little too early.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 8, 2011)

If it's in working condition...I have that early ladies skiptooth that had a Peerless coaster brake hub on it as well as I have a pre 1900 Orient. I have a set of P35's being built up for both as we speak, having a working set of early coaster brake hubs would make for a great ride.


----------

